# Canadian Tradesmen (Carpenters) in NZ?



## PabloCanuck (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi there. I a 27 year old ticketed carpenter from Canada. I have been considering making the jump over to NZ to work for a year or so. I've done some research on the whole visa thing and don't really have questions about that, I'm more interested in hearing from other tradespeople who have moved to NZ and their personal experiences/things they wish they knew before they got here. Aside from the obvious building in metric vs imperial thing, is there anything else that's really different? Did you bring your tool pouch and hand tools? How long did it take you to catch on to local building practices? I am a versatile residential builder competent and comfortable building from foundation to finish, not so much on the commercial front. Where are the best places to find work for guys like me? I should add I'm not opposed to moving to Australia if conditions are better for work, but NZ would definitely be my first choice.

Thanks!
Paul


----------

